# Hello!



## Sam_in_manchester (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi, I have introduced myself once before in August - but haven't been on since so thought it made sense to do it again!

Me and DH have just been referred on to St Mary's (M/Cr) for IVF with ICSI (I think) due to DH's low sperm count following vasectomy reversal 2yrs ago. We're waiting for confirmation from them that we are on their waiting list at the moment, but it might take a few weeks yet. He had his vasectomy reversal at  Hope Hospital, and though technically successful, the few sperm he have and their low mobility mean that there is no real chance of us conceiving naturally. 

I've tried to read through some of the threads on here for more info, but there seem to be so many people using the forum that I haven't quite "found my feet" with it yet. 

It would be nice to hear from anyone, but especially from people near me in Manchester or maybe using St Mary's?

Bye for now,

Sam xx


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Just thought I would welcome you back to FF - afraid I live in London, but I wanted to wish you well *_


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Sam,   and best wishes for your tx. Hope it all goes well. Let us know about your progress.
Sending you some    .Take care. Mel***


----------



## Julie2039 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Sam  

I too am from Manchester and under St Marys and in a similar position to you. .  I have been on the waiting list for St Marys for 3 years (obviously your local PCT might be different) and am due to start ICSI in July.

My DH had nil sperm.  Have a look for my story on introductions to get our background.

If you have any questions feel free to personal mail me.  

Not sure where you are at with your sperm problems but hope it goes well   and here is some info re the procedure my DH had to undergo.  St Marys told me that the NHS don't fund it but I am told they do so if this is the route you have to take then question it as we went private when it wasn't necessarily necessary!    

The PESA - they draw fluid from the sac and epididimis via a needle and test for sperm activity.  Dependent on that result depends on whether they do a TESA/TESE. (Both procedures were done at the same time). 

The TESA is where they remove a "biopsy" of tissue direct from his testicle. 

This is off the HFEA website (www.hfea.gov.uk):- 

Testicular Sperm Aspiration (TESA): This sperm extraction technique involves the insertion of a needle into the lower region of the testes and the removal of a small piece of testicular tissue. 

This is basically removing tissue containing the cells which sperm grow from in the natural body. They take it to the lab and incubate it overnight to see whether any sperm develops and then do a "freeze/thaw" procedure to see if they will survive storage for later use. It did develop and survive so it is frozen. They have 6 straws and although I am not sure how many sperm there are per straw it is more than enough for the ICSI procedure as they really only need one sperm to inject into one egg. 

I regarded our results as a miracle - There is hope for us all.  Stay positive as medical science is amazing and the Dr's/consultants at St Marys are really nice.
Julie x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sam and welcome back to FF

I hope u dont have to wait long - im afriad im not near manchester but try the meeting places section 

Kate


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Sam Welcome to ff, I hope that your dreams come true!

Jappa xx


----------



## Sam_in_manchester (Aug 18, 2005)

Thank you for your replies. I'm sending lots of  babydust to everyone! 

  

You've made me feel welcome here and I'll keep you all up to date on how things go.

Speak to you soon,

Sam xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,46469.0.html

Hi Sam

We are hoping to have a meet in Stockport soon in a couple of weeks.

Maybe you would like to join us depending on where you are in Manchester ??

Tashja xx


----------



## Sam_in_manchester (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm from Worsley - you're meeting at the Trafford Centre aren't you? Not sure, feel a bit "not worthy" compared to all of you who have so much experience already.  

There's a few weeks yet though, so may have changed my mind by then! LOL


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

No we are meeting in Stockport - not the Trafford Centre !!! lol

Of course you are worthy !!! It will be good for you to ask lots of questions and see what others have been through !! We would love to have you there !!

Tashja xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

never feel not worthy sam!! everyones journey of trying to concieve is different! Im sure the ff girls will make you feel welcome , i was very nervous at my first ff meet , i hid in a corner 

im sure they would like to meet you
love
suzie xx


----------



## Sam_in_manchester (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Tashja & Suzie. 

I thought it was the Trafford Ctr cos there's another thread somewhere about that - just got confused!  

Tashja - can you send me some details of your meet and I can see if I can make it. I'm sure there's a thread somewhere

Sam xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,46469.0.html

theres the link to the stockport meet 

xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Theres a meet at the Trafford Centre 

If anyone knows about this please let me know - might be interested in hging to that one too if it is a general meet up  

Sam - please feel free to PM me if you want any more info - we have not decided yet WHERE we are going to go 

Tashja xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Sam

It was lovley to see you in chat tonight, thanks for popping in, glad you got your pc sorted to get in!
We will be holding other newbie chats so look out for it being advertised on here.
~Dizzi~


----------



## snuffy142 (Jan 28, 2006)

Dear Sam & Hubby,

You have contacted ourselfs before on the ICSI message board. We have just read your nice introduction. We got transfered from Blackburn Lancs to St Mary's quite fast due to us waiting long at local hospital and my wife body clock ticking by for a child. I contacted St Mary's last spring from our doctors advice and we got a fast response in the post to see them. We have done blood tests both of us, Semen analysis test which came back showing very low count what we were told in blackburn.

From last August i started banking semen ready 4 ICSI due to the low count of 0.1 million sperm and last monday finished banking six frozen semen samples which is good for us both. We have quite a few trips to St Mary's to see our consultant and a welcome meeting and plus me going nearly every month and got weekly do samples in the men's room. But dont worry sam we have got plenty more early morning's starts to go yet and use train as it easier then driving in Manchester rush hour. We are now awaiting wife cycle which i hope that i have not triggered her cycle off due to sex because that sometimes happens but we see the funny side of it. Once wife starts cycle as to contact nurses at St Mary's to start treatment so we are just playing awaiting game before make another journey back to Manchester and the IVF team. Andy&Lynn (Snuffy142)


----------

